# Shoulder injury - How do I speed up recovery?



## nadirmg (Sep 17, 2007)

I was doing in incline press with dumbbells and torqued my shoulder something bad when I hit failure.  Yes, I'm aware I should have had a spotter.

On the side of *constructive* criticism though.... is there anything I can do to speed up my recovery?  The Dr. said not to do any upper body workouts for 2 weeks.  Besides resting though, is there something I can do?  Stretches maybe?  Make sure I get lots of calcium/protein?

Any tips would be great.  I've got full range of motion and my shoulder isn't swollen or tight at all.  I just can't out a lot of weight on it.  Feels less like a pulled muscle and more like I maybe have gotten on of my tendons or something out of place.

Thanks for any help you might have for me!


----------



## wala (Sep 17, 2007)

Eat a really good, muscle building/repairing diet, REST and also after a couple of weeks, start to do what YOU feel is right, start with the lightest weight possibly and build up - the last thing you want is a permanent/long term injury. If were you, i'd rather be out of action for even upto 1 month, rather than rush back and be out for a year? (I know lots of guys who are out that longer or longer due to shoulder issues)

good luck!


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 17, 2007)

yea, i agree with you. i don't want to rush back into the gym and incur further injury to myself.  i'm thinking about going to see an orthopedic practitioner to see if he might be able to give me a more specific idea of what it is i'm dealing with.

muscle buidling/repairing diet: just keep eating protein and calcium rich foods like mad crazy, right?


----------



## wala (Sep 17, 2007)

nadirmg said:


> muscle buidling/repairing diet: just keep eating protein and calcium rich foods like mad crazy, right?



Pretty much yes!

Dont forget your carbs tho.. protein is no where near as effective without carbs - they're the fuel for protein synthesis.

Keep to veggies if poss, and green ones at that - they're high in fibre which slows food digestion - therfore making what you eat last longer and more spread out.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2007)

Rest, ice, active recovery, ART, ask your doc.


----------

